# never ending .......................



## cruzn57 (Oct 17, 2012)

started painting house/ garage/  fence. walls today,
went trhu 10 gals today, bought 50 gallons, so have some to go,.
man am I tired, 
yesterday  wife's car had nails in two tires, , I patch not plug!
so did brakes while I was at it.

house was pink! 

View attachment Rhouse paint 007.jpg


View attachment Rhouse paint 011.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool house. How thick are the walls?


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 18, 2012)

2x6,  has some hi tech roof, supposed to be  guaranteed  for million yrs, LOL.
I'm using the airless I bought , its sweet!   works perfect, 
expect to do more today,  should sleep well tonight, ha ha ha


----------



## havasu (Oct 18, 2012)

How is the weather right now?


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 18, 2012)

it's 69 out ,   (definitely not inside, told ya shes a once a yr type)

supposed to be 85 today.   breeze in the afternoon, so will paint  this am.
perfect weather, to just be lazy, if I could.

took a pic this am, with am sun. 

View attachment Rhouse paint2 002.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a really nice color as well.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 18, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> it's 69 out ,   (definitely not inside, told ya shes a once a yr type)




You're lucky...we have a leap year date night set now...and then she had a headache...


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 19, 2012)

but man am I beat,  this  is way to much for old people to do!
a pic from the street 

View attachment Rhouse paint 3 005.jpg


View attachment Rhouse paint 3 008.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great! Are you done with it now?


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 28, 2012)

need to touch up few spots, and finish trim color,
 been windy,  and friends visiting, so been lazy!


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## thomask (Jan 31, 2013)

50 gallons ?  

That is a lot of paint for sure.

I been staining for last couple years.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 31, 2013)

is 5 gal,  enough to do few touch up spots, 
still haven't done the trim , but did do the garage trim (white)
bought a new kohler kitchen sink, (cast iron)  and am pricing counter tops, so will do it all at once, 
never ending is an understatement!!!


----------



## Trophyman (Feb 13, 2013)

Man----I need to paint mine, but avoiding it because I've got so much landscaping close to the house that I have to cover it up and avoid stepping on it. 

That sure does look good though


----------

